# How Often Do You Take Your Outback Out?



## Mike2 (Jul 14, 2006)

Hello,

I think I need to hurry up and find a replacement for our motorhome soon before DW finds other uses for our money.

We have two kids (14,8) and we have been camping for many years. As school season starts, we have found that we don't have a lot of spare time lately. Saturdays are usually taken up w/ kids games and we typically end up skipping a game a month and going camping. At times, we simply take off on Saturday afternoons and spend Saturday night and most of the day Sunday camping, which isn't much and it adds a bit of stress to be honest. Other than that, we look for holiday opportunities and summer months to do our camping as both of us have Fridays off in the summer.

We end up taking our trailer out 15-18 times a year for 2-3 days plus 1-2 times for week long vacations.

I was wondering how much those of you out there who have kids or M-F jobs use your trailers.

Mike


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

On average we do about 9-10 trips a year. But I think we're going to start doing some more Fall, Winter, Spring camping and that shoudl hopefully double that number.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

We have had our Outback since the first week of June and have taken 3 trips so far







I am hoping to do at least 1-2 trips per month year round


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Mike we just got ours about a month or so ago. We are going to try to do at least 1 trip a month as well...but here are the 4 main ones besides 2 weeks vacation out of the year... Bikeweek Daytona,FL Biketoberfest Daytona, FL Leesburg Bikefest Leesburg,FL and Key West, FL (Once a year is our goal to go back to where DW & I "got hitched" no pun intended)

NobleEagle


----------



## rnameless (Jun 30, 2005)

we try and get out once a month for extended weekends, but on avg. it is about 9 times a year.


----------



## mjatalley (Feb 2, 2006)

We have been on 8 trips so far this year and have 6 more planned before winterizing. Most are just Friday and Saturday nights, but 3 trips are 3 night and one was a 5 night trip. So - now that I add it all up - that's 34 nights camping this year. WOW - a whole month camping. Never did the math before.

Happy Camping!!!


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

We have had our TT since October 05, went two times before winter, have made 3 trips so far this year a 5 day, 3 day and 8 day trip. Going this weekend for 3 and have another 7 nighter at the end of August. I would expect to make another 3 after that before putting it to sleep for the winter.









So I guess that would make 8 trips


----------



## GenesRUs (Oct 11, 2004)

Generally from the time school is out to mid-October, we go every weekend. My job is flexible enough that I can be home by noon on fridays. We're at the campground by 3-5 pm depending on length of drive. We stay until Sunday morning - usually leaving our site around 11am.

We have a system to take some of the stress out of packing and unpacking. We have a set of camping clothes for all family members. When we get home on Sunday, they get washed along with the sheets and immediately put back in the camper. Any remaining food in the fridge comes inside and used throughout the week at home. New fridge food goes into the camper thursday night before we leave. The pantry may only need an item or two to be re-stocked.

I too am contemplating some short weekend trips to state parks in the fall and spring.

GenesRUs


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Mike2, you're in the same boat as many of us. Kids weekend sports cut into our camping season. We try to get out 5 - 6 times per year. Mostly weekends with one longer trip thrown in.


----------



## Beerman (Nov 14, 2005)

As often as my 6 month old daughter allows me to. We have been two times this summer. Having such a young one is dificult in a TT. It's so hot in California that you have to have use of the A/C.


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

Heck I have four trips planed this month once per weekend, trying to get in all I can.

On average one per month all year long.

Jeff


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Mike2
We have been out 4 times this year on the weekends and we are leaving on Saturday for a week to North Carolinia


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I don't have a M-F job....more like a M-S job....I work everyother weekend and my wife works a rotating shift, 2 days/2 nights/4 off. We have done 2 rallys, one 7 night vacation so far this year and have a weekend trip this month, and 3 more rallys planned....

But we don't take it out often enough!!!

Gary


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I thought I was doing pretty well this year until I saw how many tirps y'all are taking!









We've been out for 7 trips so far. Have one more "big" one planned (August Rally at the Frio River). Will probably try to get another couple in after that, too.

I sure envy you guys who get a trip in about every weekend or every other weekend.

Mark


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Our target, at this time, is to get out once a month (Feb-Oct). Once The Landscape Project That Never Ends if finished, I expect to double that. Also looking to extend the season by a month or two.

Happy Trails
Doug


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

We have been on 3 trips so far this summer. Each trip was an extended one.(4,5&6 night trips) 
With a graduation party in between! (DS#2)
We have only one more â€œofficiallyâ€ booked for this summer.
Itâ€™s hard trying to synchronize everyoneâ€™s schedule for extended trips.
I hope to get in a few weekend trips before we winterize.

It's not always quantity it's quality. So if you find yourself 
not getting out as much as you would like, just make sure
it is a quality time. Relaxing, fun, family time, did I say relaxing&#8230; 
Going on extended stays, for us, seems more relaxing.

Get outâ€¦ Get CAMPIN' !
MaeJae


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

We try to get out once a month year round. In Texas you can do that!!!!

We try to go one Weekend per month and we also take a Spring Break Trip and one week in the Summer. We also do thanksgiving and most major holidays.

I have a flexible job - self employed- so I can take off anytime we want. The downside is I do not make as much money if we are camping. That results in it taking longer to get enough money for my new DMax and 5er. I have no complaints because we love the adventures as a family!!!!!!!

Great Outbacking!!!
KB


----------



## Mike2 (Jul 14, 2006)

Thanks that make us feel a bit better.

Here is a related question that will more likely get a good set of intangiable answers that are very philosophical in nature. It would be good to hear them.

Let's say that you get out once a month and do 1 long trip a year. How do you rationalize a $25K+ investment in a trailer plus cost of trips to the campground ($200-$300 for us on food, reservation, gas) ? I went through this thought process when we first bought our motorhome several years back but the justification was easier since the kids were 'more available' on weekends. Maybe we need to plan a second generation of camping kids <g>

Mike


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Is that once a month trip relaxing? Is the one long trip relaxing?
Are any of the trips you take with your family, memorable? And
you would do it again in a heartbeat?

If so, you have just rationalized what I consider to be PRICELESS!

Get out...Get CAMPIN' ! (as often as you can)
MaeJae


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I don't rationalize it....

How can someone rationalize spending $35000 on a boat to fish when you can buy fish.....

How can someone rationalize spending $65000 on a Corvette when you can't drive faster that 65 mph....

How can someone rationalize spending $20000 on a Harley that they ride on weekends.......

You rationalize it because it is something you enjoy, getting away from the busy work life.....you get to relax and spend time with your kids or grandkids or maybe you get away from your kids!!!! No form of recreation can be rationalized....

I took a 5 day cruise this year....for the price of the trip, I could have paid an extra payment on the house...but we wanted to go and enjoy time with the kids before it is too late!!!

Gary


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Garry....







I'm speechless !!!


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

Fire44 said:


> I don't rationalize it....
> 
> How can someone rationalize spending $35000 on a boat to fish when you can buy fish.....
> 
> ...











Gary hit on right on. We had the same questions when we first started camping but you cannot put a price on time with your kids or your spouse. We have as much fun with me and the DW.

Worth every penny!!!!!!

Get out and do some Great Outbacking


----------



## outtatown (Feb 15, 2005)

We weren't using ours enough (maybe 6-7 times a year) and were to the point of selling it or setting it down at a season site. Can't begin to tell you how glad we are that we set it down. We're using it from mid March to early November now....about every other weekend..not sure how many trips that makes, but I know it's more than 7!


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Tha was beautiful Gary.









To be honest, you can't justify the cost when you look at it in dollars and cents. The cost of the trailer, storage, TV expense, insurance, and blah blah blah gets expensive. It has to be something you enjoy doing and the life long family memories I'll share with my kids.

The only times I see some of my best friends are while we're out camping together. With our busy lives, we all have to take some time to enjoy life and relax.

Don't forget that you recover some of the costs when you sell the Outback down the road.


----------



## outback21 (Jun 17, 2006)

I've never taken it out!!!









First trip will be in 2 weeks!!!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Every available weekend. Rain or shine. We're gone!


----------



## jfish21 (Feb 14, 2006)

The way I look at it is any amount of time spent with the family no phone tv
or other distraction just family time is worth it.
started out 3+ weekends a month just dw and myself in a tent, added kids and upgrades with each
now its once a month may thru oct. but kids love it and thats worth it
In other words $150 camped all the time, $25000 maybe 25 nites a year

Jerry


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

So far this year we have gone out 6 times,. Have three more planned, and are going to try to squeeze in more as time and weather allow. Even hope to do some fall or winter camping.


----------



## korth (Jul 31, 2006)

We got ours in March and have had it out 14 times so far. Just weekend trips but each one better than the last!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Fire44 said:


> I don't rationalize it....
> 
> How can someone rationalize spending $35000 on a boat to fish when you can buy fish.....
> 
> ...
























EXACTLY GARY!

Because we have not camped in about 9 yrs or so, I guess I feel like I am making up for lost time. Camping was such an important part of our lives when we were younger & rightfully so








If I don't book anything else this season







we will have 15 trips under our belt our first season w/ the OB & yes MaeJae said it well "PRICELESS"







We have been very lucky that our son loves "his" Outback as much as we do & he asks for it all the time even after we've just returned from a trip









Tami


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

We've only been out for 2 weekends and one week long trip this year. Only one more weekend is planned right now. Usually it is at least twice that amount but we've been very busy with other things going on and seem to have lost interest in trying to get out as much as possible. I never thought I'd say something like that but there it is









We were thinking about getting a larger trailer but have concluded with the use we've been giving this one this year it's not worth the expense. Our view is at least we have something to go camping in so there's no need right now for anything bigger. Chris will need a new vehicle within the next year or so so we will be upgrading the tow vehicle but probably not the trailer any time soon.

Mike


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

We've spent about 30 nights in our Outback in the last 14 months. When using hotels/motels, we usually have to get 2 rooms totalling about $200 per night. So far, we've "paid for" about 1/3 of our TT.







(now, if we didn't have the TT, we wouldn't be going on so many trips, but that messes up the math...)

But as Gary said, the time with family and seeing America is priceless.


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

We have had two trips so far...and have nother trip planned for Labor Day Weekend. We compete in traditional archery tournaments. Then we will leave on the weekend before halloween and be gone for aqbout 2 weeks.


----------



## jodynbarry (Aug 22, 2005)

We got ours' after the kids were in college (lots of sports so no time) and so far this year we have gone when we can twice a month. Our youngest daugther has been back from UBC in Canada so while she is home we have spent time with her but she is making trip north in two weeks so we are back on the road untill the U of O Duck season starts then we plan around home games ( GO DUCKS) but in Oregon the weather is not to bad to let you camp most of the year. The trip to Zion sounds appealing, I love that place, but the trip thru the desert in July doesn't sound to good. We have time to plan for it at least and will decide at a later date. My wife loves to go so it makes the trips easy to plan ( she does the planning) and all I do is follow her instructions and drive.


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

We used ours about 14 days last year. We joined a private campground and leave it there for $20 a month--includes water /electric---with dump station on site. This year we will be in the 30 plus days and joined in June. Next year will be in the 40 days---which eases the thought of selling her







We are saving a ton on fuel and hassle of setting up and you can't beat 20 a month----thats more than 1 nite elsewhere---


----------



## jewel (May 16, 2005)

We usually start our camping in April. Trying to go as much as possible. During June,July and August, we try and go every weekend. This year, we are wanting to do more fall and possibly a couple winter camps. (never done those before) This is also the first year that the girls will not have any games on the weekends! (YAY!)


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

We just got back from our 7th trip and have two more planned.

Might get one more trip in in late Sept to hit double digits.


----------



## Chestnut (Aug 21, 2006)

Weâ€™ve gone camping five times since April. My DH has been staying in the camper this past week since he has it parked near our business and heâ€™s in the middle of a very time consuming project. The kids and I will join him this weekend. Then weâ€™re going again over Labor Day and at least once in the fall. The family campground where we store the TT has an awesome Halloween weekend.

Jessica


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

We have gone 6 weekends so far this year. That is way down from the 11 that we had gone on by this time last year. Just busy I guess. We have 3 more trips planned. Might be able to squeeze one more in after October depending on the weather. but we'll have to see. Can't believe the season is almost over!

Eric


----------



## mik0445 (Jun 5, 2006)

Sorry I'm late chiming in here, been gone camping. We got our ob in June, and since then I have slept 16 nights in it. After a little math, my tt has been in use for 1/4 of the time I've owned it. The time we've spent as a family has definitely been invaluable, getting away from the 'tube, the laptop, cell phones, etc. Our kids love it cause they get our undivided attention. Our dog loves it cause he gets the kids' undivided attention. How can you really put a price on that? Lets not forget to mention that my hunting partner and I just took the tt out for a caribou hunt in the mountains. Last year when we went, we woke up cold every morning, it was rainy so nothing dried out, and lets not forget to mention its harder to sleep when you're thinking about a bear or wolf coming through the side of the tent. This year we were refreshed and ready to go, making it more memorable. The way I look at it, if we use our ob for 5 years, and 'give it away' then it will have costed us about $6k a year. That is a bargain for the time and memories we have gotten out of this, especially when compared to the $10k a year in gas we spend to get to work.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

We went on 2 big trips in July, so I was only home 9 days that month. No camping yet in Aug but the 28 will take a trip on fri.







Labor Day weekend is my next followed by the Firemans convention in Wildwood and Fall Otters Lake is planned.

John


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

When we 1st wake up / always, always, after a meal / and then again before bed.

Oops - sorry - thought this was another dog thread.

This is our 1st season with Puff and, with what's currently scheduled, we'll have enjoyed ~40 nights of total & complete peace & tranquility within her walls. Have even had a bunch of really cool adventures BECAUSE we have the trailor. Camping has always been a HUGE part of our lives - before and after we met. But the last couple years have just been so busy that we didn't go camping at all - not 1x. Getting all plans made/shopping done/cats tended (dogs always go with us) / car packed/ etc. was just too much hassle on top of highly stressed & compressed weekdays - even when the end result would be wonderfully relaxing. One week out in a rented trailor was all it took. Had never considered buying our own, but, that week brought back all the wonders that we had allowed the daily chaos to smother. Within 3 months - Puff had been thoroughly researched, bought, & was home. What's it all worth? I'm not big on math, but I'm pretty sure it can't be quantified with a number!


----------



## Scott Z. (Jul 13, 2006)

Had the trailer for almost a month and took it out one weekend with probably two more scheduled for the fall (one for me and a hunting trip, the other one with the family.) This trailer is also our guesthouse and we've already had people stay in it twice.

Our plans for next year include probably 3-4 weekends and at least one, if not, two week long trips. So, we'll be around 6-7 for the year.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

keeper18 said:


> We picked up our Outback in February of this year. So far we have done three long weekends, and two week long trips. One more long weekend trip planned, and then it gets tricky as my son has soccer every Saturday. We'll try and get away for Thanksgiving (the Canadian one in October), depending on the weather. Next year should be better as I get an extra week of holidays.
> 
> Randy


I know what you mean about cutting into camping time when sports start up
I have son in football DD is cheerleading and other DD in color gaurd(Band)

Don


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Hmmm, how did I miss this when it started? Oh yeah, I was camping.

We get out as often as we can, year round. This year we did weekends at Stokes State Forest (our fav in NJ) in Jan, Feb, Mar, Apr. Then we did a mid-May weekend at the Otter Lake Rally in PA. Memorial Day weekend at Lake George, NY. A weekend mid-June at Lake George, NY. First 16 days of July at Schroon Lake NY. First 16 days of August at Lake George, NY.

YTD - 48 nights in the Outback with 2 three day weekend trips coming up in October - one of the weekends being the Otter Lake Rally. So, by the end of October we'll have had 54 nights in and we'll get out for at least one trip in November. We get a pretty lot of use out of our TT. This doesn't even account for all the times we run out to it to get things we've run out of in the house.







I can't understand why we can't keep our larders full.









Someone mentioned justification and I agree with Gary. Don't bother trying to justify it. How much did all these trips cost me in gas, wear-and-tear on the TV, fees, tolls, Outback payments, etc.? Don't know, don't care. I have a boat (it's an old boat - 1982 - with a fairly new motor) that we use only twice a year - two weeks on Schroon Lake and two weeks on Lake George. That's it. That's all we use it for. The rest of the time I pay to have it stored up at Lake George. What does it cost me in gas, storage, mooring fees on the Lakes? Don't know, don't care.

Now, don't get the wrong impression. We are by no means well-to-do, we're not well off, in fact, we're not even well.







We are actually pretty cash and asset poor. But we are rich beyond all measure. We have a great family that spends a lot of time together. In 1994 I left a high-paying job, that afforded me very little time with my family, to finish my degree and become a teacher. We ate a lot of hot dogs and macaroni and cheese while I was in school - we still do because we aint got no money. But, DW and I have summer off to be with the kids and we get all the school holiday's with them too.

I'm not yanking my chain, but my kids are great kids and that's a result of us spending time with them - just like all you guys do with your kids. All of us Outbackers know it - we see a marked difference in kids whose parents spend quality time with them as opposed to kids whose parent don't. The Outback is just one of those avenues that gives us some of that time. So, we spend as much time camping in it as we can. Justified? ABSOLUTELY!

Now, how did I get up on this soapbox?







Oh yeah, five cups of coffee this morning.







Sorry.

Scott


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Moosegut said:


> Hmmm, how did I miss this when it started? Oh yeah, I was camping.
> 
> We get out as often as we can, year round. This year we did weekends at Stokes State Forest (our fav in NJ) in Jan, Feb, Mar, Apr. Then we did a mid-May weekend at the Otter Lake Rally in PA. Memorial Day weekend at Lake George, NY. A weekend mid-June at Lake George, NY. First 16 days of July at Schroon Lake NY. First 16 days of August at Lake George, NY.
> 
> ...


Wow Scott.....

All that and no mention of a 5 gallon bucket......I am impressed!!!!

Steve


----------



## ali (Aug 6, 2006)

Moosegut said:


> I'm not yanking my chain, but my kids are great kids and that's a result of us spending time with them - just like all you guys do with your kids. All of us Outbackers know it - we see a marked difference in kids whose parents spend quality time with them as opposed to kids whose parent don't. The Outback is just one of those avenues that gives us some of that time. So, we spend as much time camping in it as we can. Justified? ABSOLUTELY!
> 
> Scott


Love, love, love to hear things like this; totally our philosophy too. We work to live, not live to work - yep, Dave could try and crawl up the food chain at work but that would mean more hours and less time at home, in our opinion not worth it while the kids are little....end of the day: "How's your pleb job hon?", "Dunno, forgotten about it already!"

Can't wait to get our in our camper for LOTS of nights away!

Ali


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Moosegut said:


> I'm not yanking my chain, but my kids are great kids and that's a result of us spending time with them - just like all you guys do with your kids. All of us Outbackers know it - we see a marked difference in kids whose parents spend quality time with them as opposed to kids whose parent don't. The Outback is just one of those avenues that gives us some of that time. So, we spend as much time camping in it as we can. Justified? ABSOLUTELY!
> 
> Scott


Amen to that Scott nothing like spending time with the kids
because it won't last as they grow up and live their lives
Enjoy the priceless moments and keep them forever thats what matters

Don


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

The simple anwer to the question of how many times I go camping is "NOT ENOUGH". (Sorry for shouting). When the kids was little, we would be gone almost every weekend (or weekday, I worked swing shifts, so had days off in the middle of the week). As they got older, the wife took a job and I went to stright days, got more difficult. We did spend 3 weeks in the camper at Bible Camp. Was an improvement over the old popup that we used and we were more relaxed. Also, we could take our cat with us. Hope to take at least one more trip, if not two before winterizing. Last year we went camping on my birthday (Nov. 2nd) in the popup, so hopefully we can take one late in the season this year. We're thinking of going out to my daughters in Neb. but if we do, we won't take the camper, need the money to shop with.

Enjoy.


----------

